# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech AMS3 update 0.1.3.3177 - 53 new models added to

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS3 update 0.1.3.3177 - 53 new models added to supported list.*  *100 R Blaupunkt Honda 7 645 024 590
100 A-R Bosch Honda 7 645 024 590
150 R-B Bosch Honda 7 645 020 590
200 R-C Blaupunkt Honda 7 645 023 590
CD Renault 7 640 040 391 2811 52237R
CD Renault 7 640 041 391 2811 58115R
CD Renault 7 640 042 391 2811 52936R
CD Renault 7 640 044 391 2811 52957R
CD Renault 7 640 045 391 2811 55969R
CD Renault 7 640 056 391 2811 59511R
CD Renault 7 640 070 391 2811 50045R
CD Renault 7 640 071 391 2811 50046R
CD Renault 7 640 073 391 2811 56040R
CD Renault 7 640 104 391 2811 50743R
CD Renault 7 640 105 391 2811 53051R
CD Renault 7 640 107 391 2811 58179R
CD Renault 7 640 108 391 2811 58800R
CD Renault 7 640 111 391 2811 55473R
CD Renault 7 640 112 391 2811 51921R
CD Renault 7 640 113 391 2811 51640R
CD Renault 7 640 114 391 2811 59739R
CD Renault 7 640 118 391 2811 52391R
CD Renault 7 640 122 391 2811 56782R
CD Renault 7 640 123 391 2811 58338R
CD Renault 7 640 124 391 2811 53930R
CD Renault 7 640 158 391 2811 59665R
CD Renault 7 640 159 391 2811 59638R
CD Renault 7 640 162 391 2811 56101R
CD Renault 7 640 165 391 2811 55676R
CD Renault 7 640 166 391 2811 51397R
CD Renault 7 640 167 391 2811 55040R
CD Renault 7 640 168 391 2811 57550R
CD Renault 7 640 169 391 2811 56412R
CD Renault 7 640 171 391 2811 59684R
CD Renault 7 640 172 391 2811 59732R
CD Renault 7 640 173 391 2811 57908R
CD Renault 7 640 174 391 2811 53557R
CD Renault 7 640 175 391 2811 55444R
CD Renault 7 640 176 391 2811 56188R
CD Renault 7 640 177 391 2811 58433R
CD Renault 7 640 178 391 2811 55167R
CD Renault 7 640 179 391 2811 51952R
CD Renault 7 640 192 391 2811 51461R
CD Renault 7 640 197 391 2811 56317R
CD Renault 7 640 199 391 2811 56589R
CD 43 LROVER U KD Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 045
CD 43 MG U KD Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 047
CD 43MG U Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 046
CD 43 MINIU KD Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 041
CD 43 ROVER U KD Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 040
CD 43 LROVER U KD Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 043
CD 43 LROVER U KD Blaupunkt Rover 7 649 263 044*  
How to update Box III? Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Best Regards
Martech Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

